# Homefront - Released March 2011



## TitanSound (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks tasty. It's made by Kaos Studios which was formed from members of Trauma studios. Those who are old and wise enough may remember them releasing a mod for BF1942 called Desert Combat. This in turn lead to them being bought up by EA, who had bought DICE, used for every resource in the making of BF2 then sacked by said bastard games company. 

So, some BF influence but totally different story line. North Korea invades the US 


Gameplay & a little backstory



Multiplayer Trailer




Some more info:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homefront_(video_game)


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 16, 2011)

North Korea invades the US?


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, an Asian "alliance" of countries they invade to be precise.


----------



## likesfish (Feb 16, 2011)

hey if gameworld could make the LSW an uber efficent weapon north korea pwning USA is a much less step of imagination


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh good, _another_ FPS...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> North Korea invades the US?


 
Hehe this was my first thought.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 20, 2011)

I like the look of this


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 21, 2011)

Some info on Multiplayer and a new feature called Battle Commander.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmmm looks nice but tbh not sure I really want another FPS...roll on B3!


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 21, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hmmm looks nice but tbh not sure I really want another FPS...roll on B3!


 
Yeah me and Ant were saying that we will wait for some proper reviews first before buying it. Could be something to keep us going till November though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Yeah me and Ant were saying that we will wait for some proper reviews first before buying it. Could be something to keep us going till November though


 
Good point.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 10, 2011)

First review so taken with a pinch of salt but it's scored 9/10!

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/292017/homefront-review-9/10-in-opm/


----------



## cypher79 (Mar 10, 2011)

Been looking forward to this one and Crysis 2

Just finished Bulletstorm so overloaded with good fps's atm......


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> First review so taken with a pinch of salt but it's scored 9/10!
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/292017/homefront-review-9/10-in-opm/


 
Interesting...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 10, 2011)

Me and Kav are already planning a day off after release day....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2011)

I may join you, dress rehearsal for B3.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 10, 2011)

Does anyone make a decent FPS where you can shoot *at* the US forces?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 10, 2011)

Given most games publishers are American or American owned, no. However, In multi-player you can


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 11, 2011)

Multi-player game play.



I like how it looks focused towards teamwork. If you lone wolf it you don't get as many cool toys to play with!


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 11, 2011)

First off, it's a united Korea + a load of other ASEAN nations who invade, not the North Koreans.

The guy who wrote the backstory was the same guy who wrote Apocalypse Now and Red Dawn, assisted by a CIA dude. As a piece of future history it's pretty good - a war between Saudi & Iran fucks up the oil, which hits $20 a gallon. The US economy completely collapses, taking China with it (which is why China doesn't play a big part in the backstory). Meanwhile, Kim Jong Il dies, his son takes over and leads a unification movement, which turns martial and, as the regions economies start to implode, they start to join up with the Koreans. They then completely fuck the US with the explosion of an orbital EMP, and launch an assault on Hawaii, land on the mainland and set about securing strategic objectives (rather than take over the whole country) for stuff like coal shale & other natural resources. They also irradiate the Mississippi, splitting the US in two. The EMP has basically fucked the US military, so it's down to civs to fight back.

From a story perspective it looks good - not using soldiers, there're supposed to be US cits who are collaborators, or simply non-involveds, loads of stuff.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok it's needs a demo but I'm on my way to being sold on this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2011)

Hmmmm Edge gave this 5/10 and basically said it's a poor mans CoD Black Ops (which was average to say the least imo!)...deffo gonna check out the demo first now.


----------



## cypher79 (Mar 12, 2011)

this site gave it 8.5/10;

http://www.msxbox-world.com/xbox360/reviews/review/693/Homefront.html


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 13, 2011)

9/10 from this review.

http://www.totallygn.com/2011/03/12/homefront-review/


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 14, 2011)

5/10 in Edge means no deal


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah I trust Edge's reviewers over the majority of others too...have done since it first came about tbh.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 15, 2011)

A series of indepth walkthroughs!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 15, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I trust Edge's reviewers over the majority of others too...have done since it first came about tbh.


 
Is this a mag as I cannot find a link to the review via Google?

Plus, it seems the COD fanboys are really ganging up on this release. Some strong comments on some of the YouTube videos!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 15, 2011)

to buy or not to buy....

I cant decide


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I'm gonna get it anyway. I like the look of it. Plus I'm really curious about the whole Battle Commander feature.


----------



## cypher79 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm playing the leaked version right now, its good but pretty tough in parts

so far i would say 8/10 is a fair score

5/10 is bullshit


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 15, 2011)

Well Metacritic is giving it 75/100 based on 11 reviews.

http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/homefront


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 15, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Is this a mag as I cannot find a link to the review via Google?
> 
> Plus, it seems the COD fanboys are really ganging up on this release. Some strong comments on some of the YouTube videos!



Ah right, read it in the mag (have a sub)...



TitanSound said:


> Well Metacritic is giving it 75/100 based on 11 reviews.
> 
> http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/homefront



Yeah better indication although all those PR departments work overtime to get the meta scores up on games. 

I await your review.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 15, 2011)

Edge's URL is www.next-gen.biz, but the review isn't up on the site yet, presumably because the new mag is just out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 15, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> A series of indepth walkthroughs!




Interesting idea, looks a little like MW2 (which is no bad thing) too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2011)

Eurogamer have a video of the first 15 minutes of the game.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmm...part of that review hit the nail on the head for me. It probably will just be a stop gap between BC2 and BF3. 

I think the criticism in some reviews is harsh though. KAOS don't really have the budget scale or resources of Activision or DICE (backed with EA's scary resources) so for them to be getting fairly decent reviews is a good thing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah it does look like it, although I'm not sure I want to pay full wack for it. Kinda more interested in Bulletstorm mainly for the sheer guntoting stupidity of it!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 18, 2011)

Release date today!

Kav was meant to be picking me a copy up today but the last time I saw him, at 4am this morning, he was as pissed as me and his phone is now off


----------



## sim667 (Mar 18, 2011)

Is it out now then...... if other people are getting it to play online ill get it, but if no-ones bothering ill rent it and see if it like it first..

they should released a demo


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm getting it mainly for the multi-player. Seems to be it's saving grace in the reviews.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 18, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Release date today!
> 
> Kav was meant to be picking me a copy up today but the last time I saw him, at 4am this morning, he was as pissed as me and his phone is now off


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 18, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Is it out now then...... if other people are getting it to play online ill get it, but if no-ones bothering ill rent it and see if it like it first..
> 
> they should released a demo


 
It's in my Lovefilm queue not sure if it'll come any time soon as LF have been crap lately. Yeah totally agree this game needs a demo!


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2011)

If people get it then I might join in...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 18, 2011)

Only played a couple of games online so far, but I think this could be a good one! I'm a bit off the boil due to evil hangover so will give it a thorough go a bit later and then report back tomorrow!


----------



## blairsh (Mar 18, 2011)

If this pans out to sound decent i might get it although a demo would be nice. Played the Bulletstorm demo which has put me off getting a new FPS tbh. 

What i really want now is the new Batman to come out ahead of schedule so ican forget about any other game for a bit


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 20, 2011)

Well it seems THQ have royally fucked up by not having a public beta. Server connection and lag issues are massively widespread, joining games with friends is virtually impossible. Say someone is on a server with 20 out of 32 players, every time I try and connect it tells me their are not enough slots. If we try and join together, whoever sent the invite gets in but the client gets a connection error message. I've had the game since Friday but only managed about 5 hours of gameplay so far. Even when I do get in, the lag is frightful. Shot by someone you have just emptied a magazine into. Plus, sniper camping is widespread. Although this can be solved with a recon drone, it's annoying getting one shotted from fucking miles away. Mostly because it seems I have joined a US server due to the teamspeak accents! 

I have had a couple of games with no issues though and that is what is pissing me off. I had great fun! The gameplay seems to flow well and the gadgets are really cool to use. Couple of minor gripes about the graphics and some of the logic i.e if you run and jump you can clear low walls but if you are standing next to one you cannot. 

Seems like a classic case of loads of hype and not enough testing. Fucking stupid really when it was claimed to be the fastest selling title on pre-order as KE said earlier in the thread. These are widespread problems and not just for Europe. I have never seen so many negative posts on a just launched games forum before. I'm really hoping they fix these issues soon as I have seen glimmers of greatness in the fun department.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2011)

Give Gamers' Voice an email, they reported Treyarch/Activism to the Office of Fair Trading over the serious bugs in CoD Black Ops. At the very least if they make some noise it may hasten THQ to issue a patch?

contact@gamersvoice.org.uk

Post that up on any forums you're on too and get people to email in...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 30, 2011)

So the connection problems seem to have gotten a lot better over the past few days. Still waiting for a patch to totally eradicate them. Hopefully that should be released within the next week or so.

I'm enjoying the game a bit more now I have a good ping and can actually take part without dying every time I see someone. I've become a massive fan of the recon drones. Flying over the map spotting enemy and getting a shitload of battle points. Still needs a few gameplay tweaks to balance things out but overall not a bad game. Bad Company 2 is much, much better but this is OK for something different.

Maybe Homefront 2 will be what I thought this was going to be!


----------



## grit (Mar 30, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Oh good, _another_ FPS...


 
That was my exact feeling, they are all so cookie cutter at this stage I cant tell them apart, what a disaster the genre has become.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 30, 2011)

Just wait until Battlefield 3 is released. Hopefully that will restore some glory to an overcrowded genre.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Just wait until Battlefield 3 is released. Hopefully that will restore some glory to an overcrowded genre.


 
This.


----------



## bmd (Mar 31, 2011)

Boring rubbish. The story is just embarrassing. It's like Red Dawn but without the excuse of it being the 1980's. The gameplay is just so forumlaic, with the level in the burning supermarket being a new low in FPS design. If it was a game done by first year students I would have given them a C. Awful.

Crysis 2 is pretty formulaic too but at least it looks and plays well and the online mode is worth a try. I played both of these after playing the outstanding Bulletstorm and they were definitely found wanting.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, I had another crack at Crysis last night and I'm thinking of returning it and doing an exchange for Bulletstorm.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 31, 2011)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Boring rubbish. The story is just embarrassing. It's like Red Dawn but without the excuse of it being the 1980's. The gameplay is just so forumlaic, with the level in the burning supermarket being a new low in FPS design. If it was a game done by first year students I would have given them a C. Awful.
> 
> Crysis 2 is pretty formulaic too but at least it looks and plays well and the online mode is worth a try. I played both of these after playing the outstanding Bulletstorm and they were definitely found wanting.


 
Have you tried online play yet?


----------



## bmd (Apr 2, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Have you tried online play yet?


 
Not yet and as it's an evaluation copy I don't want to spend the money, based on my single player experience. From the sounds of things the online play is good if you can get past all the bugs that make it a shit experience.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2011)

I must say since the patch the online play has gotten better. I still don't get the same thrill from it as Bad Company 2 though.


----------



## bmd (Apr 4, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I must say since the patch the online play has gotten better. I still don't get the same thrill from it as Bad Company 2 though.


 
I'll have a go with the demo, nothing to lose there. I've can't play online unless I pay EA, which is never gonna happen tbh. Not with this game anyway.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2011)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I'll have a go with the demo, nothing to lose there. I've can't play online unless I pay EA, which is never gonna happen tbh. Not with this game anyway.


 
Why would you pay EA? It's a THQ game 

But yeah, I did raise an eyebrow at the whole battlecode thing when I bought the game.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 7, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Yeah, I had another crack at Crysis last night and I'm thinking of returning it and doing an exchange for Bulletstorm.


 
Is it bad? Ive seriously been thinking about buying it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 7, 2011)

Got this on rent, played about an hour of it, so far the single player doesn't impress. Will check out online over the weekend...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2011)

Bloody hell is this the shortest single player game in history!? Can't be more than 4 hours right?

Time to check out the multiplayer...


----------



## bmd (Apr 10, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Got this on rent, played about an hour of it, so far the single player doesn't impress. Will check out online over the weekend...


 
If you're renting it how does the online code thing work?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2011)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> If you're renting it how does the online code thing work?


 
What does the code give you? A window came up asking me to redeem or purchase one, I clicked cancel and it took me to the online screen, played a few games although it took a couple attempts due to server disconnects...


----------



## bmd (Apr 11, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What does the code give you? A window came up asking me to redeem or purchase one, I clicked cancel and it took me to the online screen, played a few games although it took a couple attempts due to server disconnects...


 
It looks like you can only get up to level 5 without the code.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2011)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> It looks like you can only get up to level 5 without the code.



Ah right, well that aint any issue, I played for about an hour yesterday before deciding firmly to send it back...


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 11, 2011)

I've found the multiplayer only really starts to get better when you rank up. I'm lvl 26 at the mo and am doing a lot better than when I first started. Still, not as smooth as BC2 by a long shot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I've found the multiplayer only really starts to get better when you rank up. I'm lvl 26 at the mo and am doing a lot better than when I first started. Still, not as smooth as BC2 by a long shot.


 
Oh right...yeah just didn't like the feel, felt slow and ponderous, plus I kept spawning miles from combat which really killed the level of engagement...roll on November 2nd!


----------



## sim667 (Apr 12, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh right...yeah just didn't like the feel, felt slow and ponderous, plus I kept spawning miles from combat which really killed the level of engagement...roll on November 2nd!


 
Is it too early to start planning a mammoth BC3 online session?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Is it too early to start planning a mammoth BC3 online session?


 
Haha nope!


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 12, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Is it too early to start planning a mammoth BC3 online session?


 
I was planning it when I first found out it was going to be released! If I manage to get a mega fast connection I'll be hosting a 24 hour launch party at my place


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, looks like all that trying to copy CoD gets you is the sack. 

KAOS studios shut down


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 14, 2011)

Read they're doing a sequel to this too...


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 14, 2011)

Really? Well I hope they make some radical changes to the way it plays and the visuals. The core concept is cool but is was very poorly executed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 14, 2011)

Yep, they had some interesting ideas but it really did play like a poormans CoD imo...


----------



## Dandred (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone manage to stop this game freezing all the fucking time?

It keeps just freezing my rig after every 20 - 30 mins.........

Nothing is overheating and I can't work out how to sort it out, even after reading loads of stuff on the web about the problems.........might just have to buy a real copy.......


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2011)

Is anyone still playing this?


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 9, 2011)

I play it very occasionally. If I have a bad night on BC2 I switch to this. Which is always a mistake because I then get rage at the stupid distance people can kill you from by camping with a sniper rifle and the overpowered weapons and perks. In any decent game you can get to the campers eventually but not on this one, you keep getting killed by the overpowered waepons.

Plus the graphics really are shocking when it comes to explosions and effects.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 9, 2011)

I really wasn't impressed with it, renting it was a good idea...


----------

